# Prostate Cancer



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wondering how many chaps on here have it and what problems or solutions you have for the symptoms.


PM if you prefer not to discuss it in an open forum.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

FWIW.
No symptoms, no problems, no effects before or after...except the sweats when on hormone injections for a few months (or more?)..... treated with radio therapy daily for a few weeks.
Yearly PSA checks for the past 10+ years all negative....ie all 0.1 type results.
For radio therapy we did 2,200 mile travelling to and from Cambridge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine is low grade and is not causing me any problems other than with my bladder, which is mostly controlled with drugs, but it seems to be getting worse, and they won't operate until my heart is sorted.


I would be interested to hear of others with bladder problems and how you deal with it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Twice when being checked over by my Dermo Doc she examined all my scans and said that I have a prostate problem and need another PSA blood test. 
But when I tell her I have NO urinary problems and never have to get up in the night she is amazed. 
So next week I'm having another PSA blood test along with other bloods to show or not that my prostate is becoming a problem. But I recon if it aint broke don't even try to 'fix' it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope it stays that way Ray, I'm up sometimes 4 times a night.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My last PSA check was a year ago and apparently it was 2.78 ng/ml. Whatever that is. I see it's supposed to be between 0 to 4.00.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just tried to find mine but I don't know how they describe it in the test results.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I sort all my meds out on a weekend for the following week so I know if I'm running low and can order more, turns out the one a day for my bladder which I ordered 56 of on the 16 of March has run out I hadn't noticed when I collected the last lot and I took my last one yesterday, I have just spoken to the pharmacy and they looked on their computer and it says DND on it "do not dispense" why on earth would the docs send a prescription to the pharmacy with that on it ffs.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Better than 'DNR'.

Ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just tried to find mine but I don't know how they describe it in the test results.


It's about the same size and texture as a Walnut ....>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

xgx said:


> It's about the same size and texture as a Walnut ....>


Aw bless, never mind love I'm sure you have other attractions.

Ye fecking humour isn't one of them though ARSE!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm with the Big Yin on prostrate checks and as he would say, ATFY


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I was diagnosed with prostrate cancer 1n 2016 i was given 3 choices do nothing with regular checks radio therepy or have the prostrate removed and partial bladder reconstruction by robotic surgery i chose to have it removed and was operated on 17 days later only in hospital 5 days would have been 3 but for the weekend fully recovered in 5 weeks and 6 years on no problems and i now sleep all night all the treatment was in the Basque health service a friend went private and it cost him 9000 euro


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s almost 7 years since this subject was mentioned on a thread started by Hans and me.
It was too late when he had the operation for the enlarged prostate and caused him a lot of trouble in March 2019, he died in August the same year. The last year of his life was not a good one. Only mentioning it because it made me think of him, we don´t need to talk about it.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/124-health-fitness/161626-silent-enemy-breast-prostate-cancer.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sadly I remember it well Jan and why I started a new thread, and I was wanting info more on the effects than the actual cancer side of it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sadly I remember it well Jan and why I started a new thread, and I was wanting info more on the effects than the actual cancer side of it.


Didn´t want to interfere Kev, but whenever I hear the word memories leap in and I only really need to share them with someone and who better than the people who helped me through it all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You weren't interfering Jan, PC is a odd one as most men die with it but not of it, Hans was very unlucky, I always thought he should have had his own membership TBH.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.theguardian.com/society...state-cancer-hailed-as-potential-breakthrough


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A little humour does no harm.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had mine last tuesday ................... Ohhhhwwwoooo.

Ray.


----------

